# Kate pl82t



## Ricdso (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello,

i just got my Kate delivered this morning unfortunately the grinder is not working at all...did anyone had already this problem or knows how to solve it? I followed all the steps as described in the handbook but the grinder gives no sign at all!

thsnks for your help

Ricardo


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ricdso said:


> Hello,
> 
> i just got my Kate delivered this morning unfortunately the grinder is not working at all...did anyone had already this problem or knows how to solve it? I followed all the steps as described in the handbook but the grinder gives no sign at all!
> 
> ...


 You are better off contacting the retailer where you bought it from given it's brand new item.


----------

